# E-Mail-Modul funktioniert nicht mehr (v3)



## CPRQ (23. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Von einem auf den anderen Tag lädt mein e-Mail-Modul im ISPConfig-Interface nicht mehr.
Ich klicke auf E-Mail und die "Auswahliste" links erscheint, aber die Konfigurationsansicht bleibt beim vorher ausgewählten Modul stehen.
Ich hänge mal ein Bild dazu an.

Es ist kein Error-Log vorhanden und das Problem tritt auch bei Clients auf.
Ich habe schon ein Backup aufgespielt, doch der Fehler bleibt. Könnte eine falsche Konfiguration vorliegen?

uname: _2.6.38.2-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #2 SMP Thu Aug 25 16:40:22 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux_

LG


----------



## Till (23. Dez. 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hast du im. Apache einen globalen alias für /mail konfiguriert. Ändere den mal auf etwas anderes wie /webmail und starte apache neu.


----------



## CPRQ (23. Dez. 2012)

Super, das war es.
Darauf wäre ich alleine nie gekommen.

Dankeschön 
Ich wünsche dir und allen anderen hier besinnliche und ruhige Festtage!


----------

